# Justin.tv auf Android?



## Ezio (17. August 2011)

Hi Leute...

hat jemand Justin.tv auf Android zum laufen bekommen?
Ich hör im Browser zwar den Ton, aber das Bild ist immer schwarz.
Die offizielle App ist nur zum broadcasten und eine andere die ich im Market gefunden hab, läuft nur mit der US Seite.

Danke


----------



## Betschi (17. August 2011)

Ich schliesse mich der Suche an. Habe auch noch nichts schlaues gefunden


----------



## skdiggy (17. August 2011)

entweder über browser oder über dem app.Bei meinem wildfire s funktioniert es gar nicht und auf dem samsung xperia geht es taddelos .Was für ein Handy hast du denn ?


----------



## Ezio (17. August 2011)

Desire HD... bei mir geht weder Browser noch App. Welche App benutzt du denn genau (Link)?


----------



## skdiggy (17. August 2011)

Ich benutzte gar keinen app weil alles über dem Browser läuft.Wenn ich mich nicht falsch erinnere müsste es 2 Apps geben.Eins für Broadcasting und eins fürs zuschauen.Dein Smartphone müsste es eigentlich problemlos schaffen es abzuspielen.Kommt im Bildschirm ein warndreieck ?


----------



## Ezio (17. August 2011)

Beim Browser hat ich nur ein schwarzes Bild, bei der App auch oft, es gehen nur wenige Sender.


----------

